# Hello to all!



## JungleKitty (Jan 4, 2004)

Hello everyone! 
I am new to this site but belong to a very similar site called Doggroups.com. I have a 2year old female rescue cat named Lux...but we all call her Luxy. She is very sweet and loving...she really has a personality all her own. We rescued her because she has feline leukemia and was going to be put down. I just woundn't let that happen! She has been with me for a year and a half now and is doing wonderfully.
I am also getting ready to pick up my Boston Terrier puppy next week and am hoping Luxy will adjust well. 
Looking forward to chatting with you all! :wink:


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

hello and welcome to the forum! your kitty sounds wonderful! I hope she _does_ adjust well to the new little puppy!good luck!!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, I think it's wonderful you helped save a cat and I hope both your pets get along well too!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## JungleKitty (Jan 4, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone! I will post some pics of Luxy as soon as I load them onto my computer.


----------

